# Fireballs For Sale



## outlawedlofts (Sep 23, 2008)

FIREBALL ROLLERS FOR SALE- $25.00 A BIRD ALL 2008 YOUNG BIRDS-SOME BIRMINGHAMS-SAME PRICE!


----------



## outlawedlofts (Sep 23, 2008)

EMAIL ME @ [email protected]


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey do you have any pics?


----------



## outlawedlofts (Sep 23, 2008)

*Fireball Pics*

Yes Send Me Your E-mail And I Will Send Them!


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

do you still have rollers for sale?


----------



## garson (Mar 15, 2009)

*post a pic of your birds for sale..*

Can I see wht your selling. I'm looking at getting back in to birm. rollers again and ned a few pair for a foundation to my loft.


----------

